# Arranque lento taladro/Detector cruce por cero con pic16f84



## mario18560 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hola amigos:

Me plantearon lo siguiente: ¿Se puede lograr que un taladro de 220V/1000W, sin ningun tipo de regulador de velocidad, arranque en forma lenta, para luego tomar su velocidad nominal?

Yo entiendo que si. Creo que se puede hacer mediante el control de un Triac, a partir de una señal de disparo variable o ajustable a voluntad, proveniente de un circuito detector de cruce por cero de la señal de la red electrica.

Para ello se me ocurrio usar el querido PIC16F84A. Una de las patitas del micro podria sensar la salida de un transformador, y otra podria ser utilizada como salida para controlar el triac u optotriac. ¿Estoy en lo cierto?

Luego, si la respuesta es si y como me urge el tiempo.  Tendria alguien ahi a mano el esquema electrico y el programita .asm para realizar tal funcion?

Gracias desde ya.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 27, 2006)

La velocidad del taladro es proporcional a la frecuencia de la red, 50 Hz en tu caso.

A menos que elimines un/varios ciclo/s completo/s la velocidad no varía en absoluto, solo pierde torque.

Lo que tenes que usar como elemento de control es un IGBT, por un lado le metes los 220v rectificados y por el otro un pulso cuasisenoidal generado por el PIC a la frecuencia deseada, logrando asi lo mismo a la salida pero en 220.

Hasta ahí fácil, pero resulta que el núcleo magnético no le convencen ciertas combinaciones de tensión y frecuencia... Igual lo manejas desde el PIC.

En este foro he visto un hermoso trabajo al respecto, para motores trifásicos controlado por PIC. Si te sirve buscalo, o lo busco yo, como quieras.


----------



## mario18560 (Jul 28, 2006)

Gracias por tu respuesta, Nilfred!

El tema del torque me interesa. Justamente lo que deseo es evitar el gran torque de arranque del taladro, por eso se me ocurrio lo del arranque suave; pense en un control de velocidad, en principio regulable... y si no fijo, pero puede que tengas razon y que no se trate de controlar la velocidad, sino el torque. 

No he podido encontrar el trabajo que mencionas. Encontre en el foro un mensaje cuyo tema resultaba semejante... de ahi me remitio a una pagina Web de robotica... y me perdi en el ciberespacio!

Si no es mucha molestia... Podrias enviarme un bosquejo del circuito que planteas?

Gracias. Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 31, 2006)

Es muchísima molestia, agarra y hacé clic en el buscador interno y escribí IGBT, luego apretá la tecla [Enter]
Antes que nada, hacete una visita obligada por la parte de documentación y lee TODOS los post antes de repostear las mismas preguntas de siempre, sobretodo este que trata tu tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-variador-frecuencia-131/


----------



## Willington (Jul 31, 2006)

mmm, ojo porque el motor de un taladro no funciona como un motor AC industrial

si miras el rotor te daras cuenta que se parece mas a un motor DC. que uno AC
porque tiene escobillas en la corona. es decir es un motor universal.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 1, 2006)

El rotor en los taladros electricos y demas maquinitas del estilo hace la funcion de rectificador mecanico, por lo que se puede considerar a nivel practico un motor de continua.

En microchip a un aplication o un trick's que explica como hacer un detector por paso por cero con una resistencia directamente a 220V, a ademas no es necesario transformador y el circuito solo necesita algun milis.


----------

